# AKFF Jigging again..Oct 18th - Now with Reports



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Calling all expressions of interest... Let me know who's keen for another day on the jigs? 8) 
Oct 18th is a saturday so should be a popular one!

Dave73, Homemade, SBD, PaulB, Tugboat and JT x 2.

PM me or drop your name up here, I'll get numbers sorted over the upcoming week or so.

Cheers Dave


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Woohoo!


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Hi Dave,
I'm keen to go. I just have to check when I'm coming back from Pt Stephens. I will confirm tonight.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Damn I'm out,
won't be back till Sunday. Good luck with the trip. I'll just have to settle for catching some cobia and longtails!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

2 for me please firm Mr Jigging man.

JT


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm in....


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Well that was quick :lol: :lol:

Dave73, Homemade, SBD, PaulB, Tugboat and JT x 2.

JT, are you twice as keen as last time? Or are you bringing a date?

If any one else is keen please still let me know..
Last time we had a few people who had to drop out, so 1 or 2 on the reserve bench is good.
If 6 more people want to jig, we can arrange another trip.....

Cheers Dave


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Dave
Thanks for your efforts in keeping the AKFF Jigging Chapter alive and kicking   
I'm sure it will surely be another blinder :shock: 8)


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Dave,

If there is any possibility of a day during the week preceding the 18th as an alternate or overflow I would be interested, start a new job in Singapore on the 20th so a fishing trip on the 18th will be pushing the bounds.

Sydneysiders, I have the week off starting Monday 13th October so hope to have a trip or 2 out either Cloey or Long Reef, will post that later but sounding out interest at the moment.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Dave73 said:


> Well that was quick :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dave73, Homemade, SBD, PaulB, Tugboat and JT x 2.
> 
> ...


Master Jigging Dude....I am twice as keen but I am also bringing a Mate who is sooo barred up about this trip that he is frothing at the mouth as I speak.

The other thing is that my 7 year old son is absolutely determined to come. I assume that he wouldn't count as a fisher or does Cap'n Jim have some sort of restriction on numbers from an insurance perspective? He just wants to hang out, watch and generally loose all my kit over the side.

What's the policy on taking a well behaved (occasionally) kid with me?

JT


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Very Keen,

Due to work was not able to join in last weeks trip.

However the 18th coincides with an RDO so am GO.

If you need any other starters there are a few lads at work who would be keen.

Ash


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the PM dave. Im keen, please add me to the waiting list.

Cheers

Gordon


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Working 18th but may be able to do a weekday around that time if that becomes an option.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

have to check with the boss, week days are better as i don't have a boss then :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

If Seabreeze is correct it looks like it's going to be a nice day to be out on the water this Saturday 
Just re-spooling the jig reels with braid and making sure I have enough jigs :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
Might have to visit the local tackle shop for more gear that I "need" :shock:

I know most of the people going are not in the area but thought I may as well ask.... being car less since it was stolen 3 weeks ago...
Anyone able to give me a lift on Saturday the morning? I'm in Leichhardt.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi guys,

Yes it's all good still for saturday. I've been a bit busy lately but willl check on departure times and recent action with Jim in the next few days.
Most people know the routine, departure point, what to bring etc, if not put your name up here and one of us will answer.. Looking forward to it... I'll be leaving from the eastern burbs, so if you can get somewhere to meet me I can take you the rest of the way.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi fellas,

Kingies are around and get set for a day on the jigs this sat. Looking at a 5.30 launch, so be there and ready at 5.20am!
I think PaulB is the only one who may need the pickup address...

AKFF jigging chapter - Dave73, Homemade, SBD, PaulB, Tugboat and JT x 2.

Polylureosis (Ash) waiting to come if I dont get an RSVP from all of the above.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Dave,

If you have any cancellations, then count me in (after ash).

Cheers,
Gordon


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Let the confessions commence...

Forgive me darling, for I have sinned, but she was irresistible. Can you blame me? 5'6" of lean mean graphite, with a cheeky little (gimbal) butt. I call her Catalina, but you can call her the stick. For Uncle Pervy, it's a PE6 jig rod, to be run with my Catalina reel.

Oh, and there might have been a small dalliance with some of those heavy metal things, and some of that expensive hardware in small packets.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah, that Jigwrex (also rated PE6) you had (have) was a piece of crap. :? :?

Went to Complete angler to get some assist hooks today and some heavy metal.
Didnt have the right size jig hooks so still looking to stock up.

Cheers Dave


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Dave73 said:


> Yeah, that Jigwrex (also rated PE6) you had (have) was a piece of crap.


Na, the Jigwrex is rated at PE3 - thought I'd get a man's rod (the Jigwrex is still a ripper though).


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Dave73 said:


> AKFF jigging chapter - Dave73, Homemade, SBD, PaulB, Tugboat and JT x 2.
> 
> Polylureosis (Ash) waiting to come if I dont get an RSVP from all of the above.
> 
> Cheers Dave


Consider this my RSVP Dave............. sorting my gear as I type :shock:

Note to the guys who haven't been before.........I think a gimbal belt of some kind is pretty well mandatory :shock:

Oopps nearly forgot to sort mine  :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

sbd said:


> Let the confessions commence...
> 
> Forgive me darling, for I have sinned, but she was irresistible. Can you blame me? 5'6" of lean mean graphite, with a cheeky little (gimbal) butt. I call her Catalina, but you can call her the stick. For Uncle Pervy, it's a PE6 jig rod, to be run with my Catalina reel.
> 
> Oh, and there might have been a small dalliance with some of those heavy metal things, and some of that expensive hardware in small packets.


Friday for me.... :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
Hopefully I can find some time to visit the tackle shop especially those heavy metal things and small expensive hardware


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah I'keen to get some of those shiny accessories myself. Got some metal yesterday but short on assist hooks and could do with some more, otherwise I'll have a crack at making my own....
If anyone is going near a good tackle store today let me know, I could do with some YGK Galis Castman leader also (Otto's)

Then there is a new combo just like SBD's.....Some mega excy Japanese jigs......
Come to think about it :shock: :shock:


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Dave73 said:


> Yeah I'keen to get some of those shiny accessories myself. Got some metal yesterday but short on assist hooks and could do with some more, otherwise I'll have a crack at making my own....
> If anyone is going near a good tackle store today let me know, I could do with some YGK Galis Castman leader also (Otto's)
> 
> Then there is a new combo just like SBD's.....Some mega excy Japanese jigs......
> Come to think about it :shock: :shock:


Dave I might end up at Otto's, PM me your mobile and I'll give you a call if I get there this arvo.... I'll help you spend :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
That way you can blame me ;-)


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

4am steped out of my house and the leaves in the trees are fluttering :shock: :shock:

Hope this isn't an omen of wind :twisted:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

homemade said:


> 4am steped out of my house and the leaves in the trees are fluttering :shock: :shock:
> 
> Hope this isn't an omen of wind :twisted:


Only blowing 2 - 3 knots here, I'd push it over to you guys if I could. Good luck.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> awright - spill it!
> 
> You either really hit it or really missed it by the deafening silence.
> 
> Full report, please.....


My arm is very very sore and tired      
Oh the BBQ had a work out as well :twisted:


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

tugboat said:


> My arm is very very sore and tired
> Oh the BBQ had a work out as well :twisted:


I concure with my jigging buddy Tugboat and must admit jigging is a very effective way to fish :lol: :lol:

Nice also to meet JT his friend Millan and PaulB and also a big thanks to Davy73 and our Skipper who never gave up despite some trying circumstances 8) 8)


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Well Capt'n Jim and the AKFF jigging crew had a good day out wide yesterday.
The long run out was lumpy with a decent south west :shock: swell.. This was not the forecast! Fair few birds on the way.
Everyone was in good spirits and some new and old faces caught up on events on the way out. SBD, Tugboat, Homemade, PaulB, JT, Milan and myself.. (yep - 7)

On the way out SBD set a skirted lure to troll, yeah like that ever gets fish ;-) ;-) ..........

Jump to the 12 mile. 10 boats, 1 small area. Dropped metal and a quiet start, Jim predicting them to come on mid morning.
I think PaulB got the first fish, then I hooked up, then the action continued with pretty much everyone getting atleast a couple of fish.
Trevor had a blinder scored 8 good fish for the day from memory.  SBD christened his new rod with about 5 good fish. ;-) 
A few of us, including JT and myself hooked a few fish only to pull the hooks close to the surface.

SBD got jacketed high up on a new spool of that pretty braid, damn it's sexy line, I wanted to get the 90 meters he lost for myself.....  
I had something take my jig on the drop just under the surface, all of a sudden it went slack, I thought I'd be cut off. Turned out to be a stripey which put on a spirited display, but again, the hooks pulled again for me... I think soft mouths and higher than usual drags were the cause.

We ended up with a good number of fish, I guess 20 odd keepers! We did have to work for it, but there was always those times when a hookup gave us new found energy. The fish were all 75 -80cm with a few either side. As always the good company, humour and opportunity to get out for some nice fish made the day for me.

On the way home, everyone was happy, tired, a bit sore and keen to do it all again.
SBD trolled a skirt on the way home, don't know why though, everyone knows you dont get anything on the troll out to the jigging grounds........... ;-) ;-) 

Top day again, 
Cheers Dave


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Some pictures....


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Too much fun again. I've had a naughty week, yak fishing Sunday (pm), Tuesday, Friday then the jig trip 8) .

0425 and PaulB arrived at my house to find the last of the coffee ritual occurring. A quick (40min) trip to Sans Souci (without Souci?) and we met up with the faithful, pacing & flexing in the wrong (by Seabreeze) wind. JT rang to say he'd only be an hour, so I passed him to Dave for the bad news. We spied Cap'n Jimbo & his sturdy craft pull into the pontoon, and lumbered down the hill with about 50% too much gear each (some worse than others ;-) ). After only 2.5 hours (or was that minutes) JT & Milan sauntered down, & CJ fired her up).

Overcast with 10kt S, on the way out, getting lumpier as we got towards the Botany Bay heads. I'd brought my TLD20 (recently customised into LH wind with a new handle but heretofore unused) with an Evil colour jet head skirt, hoping to bend the combo for the first time. Dubious looks met my preparatory dance. We were doing about 18km/h on my GPS, and had cruised for 30 mins or so when we saw birds. Lots of birds. Lots of diving birds. 5 mins later the Trevor drew my attention to the Back Bone Elite which had assumed a U shape (forgot to put the clicker on), Jim cut the engines and after a short battle I got my first fish of the trip, a FAT little striped tuna, gleaming purple swirls on a silver bullet. Woohoo & off we went.

After another hour or so, the 12 Mile second hand boat emporium came into view. Just to annoy the other guys, the TLD went off again, so we cut the engines in sight of our destination, and another stripy was rapidly boated.

Plenty of boats at the mark, with a pro marking the best spot with his multihooked tethered float rig (asshole). Jim shared a few observations regarding his professionalism, then suggested we'd be lucky to get a fish (ever the optimist our Jim). He set up a drift for zip, then moved to the next leg of his search pattern and we drifted again. A small tap, then whack and king number 1 ran for the bottom, managing to pull 7kg of drag for a short time, but submitting to the call of the Catalina. About 75cm, and the enthusiasm levels were rising.

We got onto plenty of fish, mostly in purple patches with multiple hookups, with a few quiet periods. The physical toll of jigging rapidly escalated, but sometimes a solitary jigger would hookup and the rail would be full again. Jim excelled himself again with his thorough approach to finding the fish, and we continued to find fish while other boats weren't. Eventually we formed a little caravan, with Jim at the head & other boats scuttling behind us. Jim suggested we should find a nice patch of jackets for them.

Speaking of jackets, pretty good really. I was still on the same leader/swivel as I started with at about 1200, and bragging of same, when the inevitable happened & my line went slack. My metered braid allowed my to determine that 90 metres + jig etc had gone south. This ended up being my only gear loss, much better than I had anticipated.

Time came to turn tail, so with a good haul of fish we headed home, training the Evil skirt for no good reason. Almost back at the heads and TLD went off again (remembered the clicker this time), and I got a stripy right up to the boat before it spat the lure. Just as well really.

Big thanks again to Dave73 for organising a great day, special thanks to Cap'n Jimbo for being The Man, a great day was had with a great bunch of guys.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

What they said basically. It was a great great day and we were all pretty exhausted at the end. Exhausted but very very content. 8 fish boated for me with 6 or 7 keepers. 2 hooked but not sighted due to the hooks being pulled. I counted 25 keepers I think  For some reason my butt muscles hurt more than my left arm and my left arm pit :shock: Must be more of a workout than I thought! It was a little slower than last time but plenty of action none the less and plenty of good humour and company to boot.

Big thanks to Dave73 for organising a great day on the water and Kudos to Cap'n Jim for putting us onto the fish.

Pick me for next time :twisted:

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Great report there fellas - bloody good show - and especially SBD..... as they say you've got to be in it to win !!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

JT said:


> For some reason my butt muscles hurt more


JT somebody should tell you to go easy mister :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

wopfish said:


> JT said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason my butt muscles hurt more
> ...


How do you go easy when you've got a Kingy on the end of your line? :twisted:

JT


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

try sticking the rod in a gimbal belt instead, much easier on the butt muscles :lol:

job well done team


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I think JT's jigging technique is what sorts the men from the boys ;-) 
I had a terrific time - even though the knot from my backing line would jam the line with the jig about 15 metres off the bottom - still managed a decent kingie, but for me that was the one and only hit. I reckon there's a little more to jigging then meets the eye.

Thanks Dave for organising a great outing and to Jim for keeping us honest with his sense of humour and finding fish of course.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

A quick culinary wrap-up...

Cooking was out of the question Saturday night, I was completely exhausted, so we had 12 people round on Sunday night for a fish extravaganza. I dissected a side of kingfish for sashimi, & another 3 sides for the bbq. Then it was time to enter unknown territory with the striped tuna. Fillets came off easily, with a lot of bloodline visible, but with careful trimming two nice batons of stripy emerged. I sliced it across the grain & made up a plate of half kingfish, half stripy sashimi. Out of the 12 people, all were happy with both choices, and 3 people preferred the stripy over the kingfish (not me, although I thought the tuna was very acceptable). I ended up cutting up the other half of the tuna & it all went - so much for a "bait" species.

The kingfish was dipped in melted butter, seasoned with salt, pepper & sumac (lemony middle eastern spice), then BBQed on a white hot grill for 60 secs each side, & finished with lemon juice on the BBQ plate. No leftovers. Served with potato salad, bean salad & a green salad, followed by fruit salad, coffee & enormous washing up  .


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

For me,

Kingfish Pie! Pastry, fennel, mushroom, white sauce and kingy.. awesome...
kept some aside for sashimi tomorrow..

Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sbd said:


> A quick (40min) trip to Sans Souci (without Souci?)


Sans Souci = 'No Worries"

Good report (again) from team jiggy jig and it seems a nice brace of fish were boated.

Although I have one request. Can you blokes scare some of those fish in closer to the coast?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

That sounds great Dave - fennel is one of my favourite things, & my mushroom kit is just starting to produce. What sort of pastry did you use?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

WOW - you are making my mouth water - SBD I like the simplicity of your BBQ and not over cooking the flesh - as for Daves PIe - I'm coming over now for the left overs !!!

I must say theres a lot of myths and BS about whats good eating or not - I heard that when the first settlers arrived they rubbished the fish and basicaly thought they were generally in edible........

I like eating mackeral - but am not that keen on bream - where some people say that macks just a bait fish....... I'm sure the humble Aussie Salmon has its place too if you know the recipe !!!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Davey G said:


> Sans Souci = 'No Worries"


Thanks Davey. Presumably from the same root as insouciant, an adjective that always brings JT to mind. Language education in Australia is merde, my wife is trilingual but I'm struggling with English.

Handy fact for the day, don is turkish slang for underpants. "Is Don, Is Good" causes my wife to fall to the gound laughing.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sbd said:


> Handy fact for the day, don is turkish slang for underpants. "Is Don, Is Good" causes my wife to fall to the gound laughing.


Well that's funny... When I was last in Turkey I got food poisoning and spent 3 days shitting my dons.... :shock:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

My Kingys have been consumed in a vairiety of ways. Sashimi, sushi and under a red hot grill after the skin had been rubbed down with salt and extra virgin olive oil. Every part of the Kingy is used in my place so nothing goes to waste (except the guts obviously). The frames and tails post filleting are laid out on grease proof paper and coated with a thin film of olive oil and rock salt. They are then baked in the oven at a highish heat for 3 hours. The end result is a dark brown, caramalised, crunchy frame. The whole thing apart from the spine can then be eaten. The end result is a crunchy, salty experience much like eating thick potato chips and is an absolute treat with an icy cold beer. The bones in between the flesh break down and are also crunchy and delicious.

The Kingy heads are then put into a broth pot and are simmered in a Japanese broth that includes mirin, soy sauce and sake for about 2 hours on low heat. The resulting soup is beautiful and there is a suprising amount of meat on the head, including the cheek meat which is the most highly prized part of the fish for the Japanese as it is very sweet.

Go the Kingy!

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

JT - I'm coming over for din dins........ next time your cooking !!!!


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Bumped into a fishing mate this arvo who jigged our spot on sunday :shock:

His first words to me were "You guys cleaned up on Saturday didn't you'se" :shock:

His report........About 40 boats (perhaps read this as lots he is fisherman).........Bugger all fish. 

Blue pro boat again 

Apparently as everyone jostled for position........ the buzz was that a charter had done well the day before :lol: :lol:

Go AKFF :lol: :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

homemade said:


> Bumped into a fishing mate this arvo who jigged our spot on sunday :shock:
> 
> His first words to me were "You guys cleaned up on Saturday didn't you'se" :shock:
> 
> ...


It's all down to jigging technique.... which kayakers have


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Final culinary summary, I came home with 4 leatherjackets as well as the kings & tuna (to the amusement of my compadres), and in the interests of not wasting any fish they became dinner last night. I made a tomato sauce with a couple of anchovies & a handful of halved black olives, put the skinned jackets in a baking tray with sauce & some variegated lemon thyme (from my garden), cooked for about 30 mins at 180 degrees, served with rice & salad. Very delicious - a much maligned fish the old leathery.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Very sweet fish the leather jacket - just look darn scary !!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcyxuS8AABJfgAAQYCUACACgEIAv597gIAByIo9T0MmkAwQPUGmhU/Un6kfqTIwj1PSGPR9Fm2aZncFiF7BbCDVleQs5MRR1qNby8bR44gVgQUKabSzj33dMTz1CXNfMFi6msnxlXL8tAj44kWLQB5oIho+RBhjtHNWKDHJfxdyRThQkMyxuS8A=


----------

